# why do women walk with their arms folded



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i always see women walking with their arms folded. why?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Insecurity? Seems like guarded body language. Or maybe they're cold.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Cashel said:


> Insecurity? Seems like guarded body language. Or maybe they're cold.


maybe, but you never see a man walking with his arms crossed so its strange


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

On the street or in a building? I don't see women doing that on the street.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

every time I see people always crossing their arms at the job I see that as a sign of cockiness and reminds me of Vegeta, maybe these females are trying to hide their breasts


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

I generally do it out of insecurity or to appear "closed off." It's almost subconscious at this point, but I'm trying to stop myself from doing it as much.

EDIT: Didn't realize this was about women who walk like that. Yeah, that just seems awkward and uncomfortable unless it's really cold? I definitely stand and sit with my arms crossed, but I've seen very few women who walk like that.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I've never noticed it. I would feel like I was weird if I walked like that, and it would be hard to walk.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I've never noticed a woman _*walking*_ with their arms folded....I've noticed quite a few who fold their arms while standing though. When I was a little kid my mom used to do it when she was totally fed up with me and had had enough...it almost always meant a had a serious beating coming lmao.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

So guys won't cold approach them I guess.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

folded arms are sometimes the body language of a.psychological barrier that's being set up to distance themself or protect themself. i dont always believe its even done completely knowingly but body language says a lot if you know how to read it. 

I've seen women walk with folded arms but not very commonly


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

They're likely smuggling drugs. The next time you see a woman with her arms folded, ask her what she thinks about mules. If she hesitates, loudly and publicly accuse her of supporting West African slave labour, then call the police.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Because they're either cold or uncomfortable in some way (anxious or otherwise).


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Have never seen, and I spend a lot of time secretly looking at women from bushes and so forth.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Cashel said:


> Insecurity? Seems like guarded body language. Or maybe they're cold.


This is my first thought. I don't think its so much of insecurity. But rather a defense mechanism to make the feel safer and more secured. I usually see this with some women when they are walking alone outside or are in unfamiliar territories, where their comfort level gets a little bit lower. This might be similar to how girls desire a big stuffed animal to hug in bed or snuggle in a blanket for comfort.

Men usually do not do this because they do not cope this way with such situations. But some men do, usually the more wormy weasel types that the macho masculine types will call them.

Lol I hope I am not sounding sexist. Just giving my two cents in a more psychological viewpoint.

One thing that baffles me more is, why do women like putting one hand on their hip when they are posing for photos?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think most people swing their arms while they walk, but tbf I've never paid close attention.


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

I haven't notice women or anyone walking like that. I am usually walking while looking on my phone though so can't say I pay attention much lol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

for those who are asking, or haven't seen women do this, heres a pic:










hmm...otterlyabsurd i guess that makes sense, although it feels unnatural when I tried it


----------



## iluvsh (Feb 3, 2017)

some people interpret this as a "guarded" body language, i think there's some truth to it, but also sometimes you don't know where to put hands/arms...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Because they miss holding weapons...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Alternative theory: Womens' jeans front pockets are too small, so they're just trying to find some place to put their hands.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I call bs. You can't cross your arms when you're holding shopping bags.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Pogowiff said:


> One thing that baffles me more is, why do women like putting one hand on their hip when they are posing for photos?


I've read it's supposed to break up the static look of a posed photo.

Arching the back is also flattering to a woman's stomach, and creating a negative space between her arm and her side by sticking her elbow out makes her look thinner.

The pose itself will help her appear more confident, which presents well.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It could be that they are cold or if the winds are really intense, to keep the flaps of the cardigan from flying back (well at least for me).


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes I do this as a more natural way to rest my arms on something when I don't feel like swinging them or if my hands are cold. I snuggle them into my armpits of my clothes to keep warm. Unlike guys, most of our pants don't have front pockets to rest our hands in.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> Alternative theory: Womens' jeans front pockets are too small, so they're just trying to find some place to put their hands.





Blue Dino said:


> Unlike guys, most of our pants don't have front pockets to rest our hands in.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

to stop you looking at their tits


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

they're signaling other women that you're in the vicinity.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

kesker said:


> they're signaling other women that you're in the vicinity.


Oh so THATS what that means. :O


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

It's insecurity in my case and I think it makes it apparent to everyone that I am uncomfortable so I'm trying to avoid doing it so much. It's become such a habit that I feel very strange walking any other way, though. I'm surprised to see that it's uncommon.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

noydb said:


> It's insecurity in my case and I think it makes it apparent to everyone that I am uncomfortable so I'm trying to avoid doing it so much. It's become such a habit that I feel very strange walking any other way, though. I'm surprised to see that it's uncommon.


you know, I was thinking you could keep doing it. Just incorporate this dance into it and no one will know you're uncomfortable....


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

kesker said:


> you know, I was thinking you could keep doing it. Just incorporate this dance into it and no one will know you're uncomfortable....


:lol True, then they'll be admiring my confidence and incredible dancing skills instead.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't necessarily noticed a lot of women doing it but my best guess is they probably do it when they feel vulnerable or they think they're getting some kind of attention they're not happy about.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Could be they have their high beams on? Or they're trying to keep you from looking at their boobs. Or their boobs with high beams on. Because, let's face it, if you notice they have their arms crossed you're kind of looking where their boobs would be if their arms weren't crossed. You pervert


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I do it because I just don't feel like dangling my arms all the time.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Can't say it's something I've noticed myself. Do said women rotate their entire torsos to compensate for no arm swinging or do they remain perfectly still from the waist up much like a swimming swan?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> to stop you looking at their tits


"Quick legendary tit oogler SFC01 is nearby, cover up"



kesker said:


> they're signaling other women that you're in the vicinity.


"Quick legendary tit oogler SFC01 is nearby, _everyone_ cover up".


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@splendidbob, haha - I`m well known in the South of England then - its usually the police that have heard of me !!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> @splendidbob, haha - I`m well known in the South of England then - its usually the police that have heard of me !!


Yeh, we even know about you in Kent. You are a world class oogler


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

mt moyt said:


> for those who are asking, or haven't seen women do this, heres a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, she just looks cold in this photo. I do that when I'm cold sometimes. Not when I walk though, just when I'm standing or sitting.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, she just looks cold in this photo. I do that when I'm cold sometimes. Not when I walk though, just when I'm standing or sitting.


this seems the most likely reason along with the no pockets thing. i will see if people do this in summer lol


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

OtterlyAbsurd said:


> *I generally do it out of insecurity or to appear "closed off." It's almost subconscious at this point, but I'm trying to stop myself from doing it as much.
> *
> EDIT: Didn't realize this was about women who walk like that. Yeah, that just seems awkward and uncomfortable unless it's really cold? I definitely stand and sit with my arms crossed, but I've seen very few women who walk like that.


This is pretty much the impression I had to begin with.

And if I saw a woman actually walking with her arms folded (which I rarely if ever have seen anyway), I'd likely just assume she just got into an argument with her boyfriend... or something.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I haven't necessarily noticed a lot of women doing it but my best guess is they probably do it when they feel vulnerable *or they think they're getting some kind of attention they're not happy about.*


The bolded is also another one I assume the most.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Also maybe a way to stabilize a better center mass of their body to the ground when they are walking. With wider hips, they can do this easier. Men have a harder time because of smaller hips. So our arms will slide down when we do. Notice how you see men often putting both of their hands on their hips when they are walking. Especially after a workout.



The Library of Emma said:


> I've read it's supposed to break up the static look of a posed photo.
> 
> Arching the back is also flattering to a woman's stomach, and creating a negative space between her arm and her side by sticking her elbow out makes her look thinner.
> 
> The pose itself will help her appear more confident, which presents well.


Yeah I know it has something to do with creating an illusion with photography. It just an odd trend I notice with photos of women when the instagram fad started. Personally I think it kind of ruins it for me in showing their real bodily figure. And interestingly I notice it is something only American women mostly do though.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Defensive body language. Because, let's face it, women feel more uncomfortable walking on the street than men do.

Also can be to keep warm.

Also, sometimes it helps keep your purse on your shoulder if it's falling down a lot.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

PMS


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

To make their boobs squeeze together and push up givin an illusion of big boobs .


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I do this all the time, so does my sister (though she's really tall so I think she does it to seem smaller). Just feels natural I guess. I'm also super fidgety, so it gives my arms a purpose for the moment.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Regardless of gender, arms crossed is usually body language for feeling guarded or feeling defensive. The particular person demonstrating such could be internally harboring feelings of anger or lingering frustration. They may have general issues with verbalizing their feelings to others. Arms crossed could also signal a person feeling particularily uncomfortable within their environment and certain triggers are offsetting overwhelming anxiety. Studying a person's facial expression can possibly help identity how someone is feeling - but unless you were bestowed with the immaculate gift of "mind reading" at birth, it is difficult for anyone to pinpoint exactly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

mt moyt said:


> i always see women walking with their arms folded. why?


I believe it means a person is upset at something in their environment (usually what they are looking at).

But from what I understand, when working out what the "body language" means, you take into account many pieces of body language, one after the other.

That's why it's called "body language".


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Because they don't wanna let us see those juicy bits that they have. It is unjust.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i just saw a guy walking with his arms crossed hehe


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Rarely see it. If I do it I either feel cold or uncomfortable. Like when you walk through a group of guys, cross your arms, kind of look down and move as quickly as possible.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Regional thing? Can't think of anytime I've seen it much less done it. Wouldn't that be slower to walk. I did run into some woman in expensive clothes with one of those furs that has a cord to go around your neck and walk with your hands in even in very mild weather that we were wearing tshirts and shorts or jeans. Now that actually makes you more vulnerable. I kind of whacked a door into her. It was double doors out of the hotel and I thought I had gone far enough and held the door long enough by the hand behind me that someone was in place to take the door so I could go to the next one. She never stuck her hands out though. Also when my husband went through the door first she started lecturing the pre to early teen boy with her about how women go through the door first and men hold it for them. Which seems rather difficult to hold a door from behind someone who is being an invalid. 

Wandered off on a tangent. Simply I have no idea what you are talking about. It seems unnatural to me.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

To keep ourselves warm since we're cold blooded


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't say I've seen really anyone walking with their arms folded but I don't pay a lot of attention to other people and miss social cues/body language a lot. Maybe only when it's cold out.


----------

